# Dr Dre feat Eminem - I need a doctor



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Love it. Great to see Dre back. He's built like a brick in this video!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

While I like the track, i feel a little disappointed for it to be a Detox track. It sounds like an Eminen ft. Dr. Dre track, with only one verse and it's not even produced by Dre!!!
Cool video but shameles product placement!

Kush ft. Snoop & Akon was a better track, but as far as I know that wasn't even produced by Dre either (iirc it's DJ Khalil).


----------

